# from the wild



## cat-face timber (Apr 4, 2013)

I enjoy bringing plants/shrubs from the wild and trying to grow them at home.
The plants usually grow very well, since they get watered.
Here, water is king.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Apr 4, 2013)

I've done that with many trees with good success.


----------



## tbow388 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Water*

I have only moved a small tree from the woods into the yard and it did pretty well.

I never had any luck when I lived in Tucson growing anything.

Where in N. AZ are you?

My son is headed to Page and Tuba City this summer.


----------



## Arbonaut (Apr 4, 2013)

Yi Yi Yi live action.

Here is some farmer lore for ya from the old timers. When you dig it, mark North on the shrub/tree, etc. then transplant with the same direction it was growin wild. Just don't dig it out in the Saguaro National Monument. (lol)


----------



## cat-face timber (Apr 4, 2013)

tbow388 said:


> I have only moved a small tree from the woods into the yard and it did pretty well.
> 
> I never had any luck when I lived in Tucson growing anything.
> 
> ...



I live in Holbrook, the land of the Peterfied Forest...

My wife is from Tucson, so I have been here quite a few times.
What does your son do? A DR?


----------



## cat-face timber (Apr 4, 2013)

Arbonaut said:


> Yi Yi Yi live action.
> 
> Here is some farmer lore for ya from the old timers. When you dig it, mark North on the shrub/tree, etc. then transplant with the same direction it was growin wild. Just don't dig it out in the Saguaro National Monument. (lol)



Good to know, I will try that.

OMG, you should see how they make sure the Saguaros do not get hurt. They build wooden scaffolds around them, during construction.


----------



## Arbonaut (Apr 4, 2013)

cat-face timber said:


> Good to know, I will try that.
> 
> OMG, you should see how they make sure the Saguaros do not get hurt. They build wooden scaffolds around them, during construction.



Been there, my Brother. 

We built Marana twenty years ago. I worked Silverbell Nursery on wkends.


----------



## mainewoods (Apr 4, 2013)

I have found that digging shrubs and trees while in their dormant stage increases the chance of survival. Root pruning them first helps over come transplanting shock. And of coarse never let the roots dry out. Roots exposed to the air for even a short time should be avoided. Have the hole for their new home already dug - watered and waiting prior to transplanting. If you must transplant while leafed out , definitely root prune - water and wait a few days before popping them out of the ground.


----------



## tbow388 (Apr 5, 2013)

*Ive Been*



cat-face timber said:


> I live in Holbrook, the land of the Peterfied Forest...
> 
> My wife is from Tucson, so I have been here quite a few times.
> What does your son do? A DR?



I've been through Holbrook.

My Son is a Dr. of Love. He is going out there with his GF this summer for 10 days.

She is originally from Tuba City but last lived in Paige.


----------



## tbow388 (Apr 5, 2013)

Arbonaut said:


> Yi Yi Yi live action.
> 
> Here is some farmer lore for ya from the old timers. When you dig it, mark North on the shrub/tree, etc. then transplant with the same direction it was growin wild. Just don't dig it out in the Saguaro National Monument. (lol)



Man I remember going hiking in Sahuaro NM. We would go out for the day, make a lunch time fire (never killed any rabbits to cook in there, I promise) Heck we even camped in there a few times (snuck in on the back side).


----------



## ft. churchill (Apr 5, 2013)

Tuba city... That is where my "friend " rolled my '76 gmc truck north of town. It got shot full of holes sitting at the police impound yard. I guess the locals had that truck pegged as a bilagana's truck.


----------



## Sagetown (Apr 5, 2013)

I transplanted 5 seedlings almost 3 years ago now. Only two survived. Here is one after the 1st year, and one I took last year.











I made four more transplants in February, and took the covers off them to get some sunshine, and forgot them overnight, and the rabbits ate the buds off them. :bang:


----------



## ShermanC (Sep 27, 2015)

mainewoods said:


> I have found that digging shrubs and trees while in their dormant stage increases the chance of survival. Root pruning them first helps over come transplanting shock. And of coarse never let the roots dry out. Roots exposed to the air for even a short time should be avoided. Have the hole for their new home already dug - watered and waiting prior to transplanting. If you must transplant while leafed out , definitely root prune - water and wait a few days before popping them out of the ground.


Dear MW: Your suggestion was written 2-1/2 years ago. I wonder if your theory has changed and if so, what change would you suggest? 

My tree client has hired me for a tree removal then stump grinding and eradication of yellowjackets. The next phase is to do landscaping. I can handle pruning a holly shrub and shearing a boxwood hedge. The largest challenge is to transplant a hearty rose of Sharon shrub. I am debating whether to do this myself or sub contract it to a landscaper.


----------

